# Two handicapped pigeons need forever homes



## Kasia (Jun 10, 2006)

I am rehabilitating injured birds, ducks and chickens. A few months ago I got two pigeons, one has a droopy wing and the other was attacked by a cat and cannot fly very well. We have had them for several months and since they cannot be released, I am looking for homes for them. I cannot keep them. Spring will be here soon and we will be getting a number of orphans to rehab. So far I haven't been able to find suitabe homes for them, so I decided to post here. There are wild pigeons, don't know the breed, as I don't know much about pigeons other than emergency care and treatment and how to feed them. We do have a one eyed pigeon named Popeye and a white one that is his mate. Two that I raised recently are now being prepared for soft release, but two of them cannot be released due to their handicaps. If anyone is interested in adopting them, please let me know. I am in New Orleans.


----------

